# Young Finch, cat almost killed it



## Foenicks (Oct 24, 2008)

We don't know what to do! Our cat grabbed a baby finch, but we got the bird just before he killed it. We've had it for a few hours, and most of its tail feathers are gone and it looks a bit ragged. We're pretty sure its going to die but at first when we put it in a cage with a paper towel and a lamp, it was just lying on its side with its eyes closed. Now its kind of 'sitting up' and a bit alert, but it seems to be breathing shallowly and fast, and its leaning against the paper towel. There is no blood so we think it might be internal. We don't know what to feed it if it survives(we honestly think it won't), and we're unsure about wildlife rehab in our area. We live in central MA. We honestly don't know if its a finch or not, but we think so.

Need feedback as soon as possible!!!!


Thanks, Foenicks

Picture


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

you have to get him on Baytril or amoxicillin as soon as yesterday. Just small bit of the pill 2 a day.If he is adult supply him with finch food. As i dont know were you are, I m presuming in USA then he is not baby. Othervise, kitten food soaked in water and drained.More info needed as his status.Heat on low.
Nell


----------



## birdbrain123120 (Oct 28, 2008)

if you are in Pa I can help...I have blood stopper...bird formula...and knowledge...


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm so sorry i haven't been on!! been busy with alot of sick gulls, is the bird still alive??? can you take her to tufts in grafton??? you can also bring her to me i'm federaly permitted 978-375-9555 jodi


----------

